# Hyatt Ka'anapali offer showed up in the mail.



## buzglyd (Feb 3, 2019)

I took advantage of this a few years ago and didn't think I would see another.

$995 for 5 nights in a 2BR including a rental car and 7000 Hyatt hotel points.

I jumped on it immediately. We love this property.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 3, 2019)

Was there a generic code or did it look like a unique code?

There is a five night offer online, but it’s $600 a night... so not really an offer.


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 3, 2019)

It was a unique code.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## capjak (Feb 7, 2019)

We are here now on that promo in a 2 bd oceanfront 3rd floor. The resort and condo is one of the best I have seen and we own oceanfront at WKORV north. Hyatt is a step up no doubt just wonder how easy trade a fixed week for another fixed week if you need to do that.  I want one


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 7, 2019)

capjak said:


> We are here now on that promo in a 2 bd oceanfront 3rd floor. The resort and condo is one of the best I have seen and we own oceanfront at WKORV north. Hyatt is a step up no doubt just wonder how easy trade a fixed week for another fixed week if you need to do that.  I want one



We loved it two years ago but back then the resale prices were still sky high.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 7, 2019)

Wow, nice offer.  We paid $1695 plus tax for 5 nights in a two-bedroom last year.  No rental car, no Hyatt points.  Would love to get targeted for that $995 price.


----------



## capjak (Feb 7, 2019)

Met someone that traded 2 bedroom key west for their 2 bedroom here on Maui nice trade


----------



## Pathways (Feb 8, 2019)

capjak said:


> Met someone that traded 2 bedroom key west for their 2 bedroom here on Maui nice trade



Just for clarification, they 'traded' it for the week as in the KB owner is now using the KW week in a private one off exchange?(very unusual to do this). Or did they trade their week ownership?

Or did they use Hyatt Residence Club points (which may have come from the KW week) to reserve the HKB week? (This is the typical way for Hyatt owners)


----------



## capjak (Feb 8, 2019)

Not sure exactly as I am not familiar with Hyatt system.  She owns at Key West January Week and put a request in year in advance to give her unit up for Maui.  She stated it was a Hyatt internal trade.


----------



## Pathways (Feb 8, 2019)

capjak said:


> Not sure exactly as I am not familiar with Hyatt system.  She owns at Key West January Week and put a request in year in advance to give her unit up for Maui.  She stated it was a Hyatt internal trade.



Thanks - Got it!  That means she just used points like any other HRC owner.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 9, 2019)

I so wish I would get that offer


----------



## GoToAgent (Mar 6, 2019)

My mother is there now on the $995 Package, Tour Required.  If she says no to purchasing, will they offer her an "explorer, or return"?  Like others have said, she states it is a gorgeous property.

Any input or what you've experienced would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## melissy123 (Mar 7, 2019)

I think it’s called Access. The return offer is $3500 for 7 nights.  I turned it down.


----------



## GoToAgent (Mar 7, 2019)

melissy123 said:


> I think it’s called Access. The return offer is $3500 for 7 nights.  I turned it down.


Thank you - Would that have been for a 2 bedroom oceanfront?  If so, not that bad, if they have decent availability


----------



## melissy123 (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes. Two bedroom oceanfront. I had such a hard time getting the original five night reservation that I didn’t trust them on this one.


----------



## Moparman42 (Mar 8, 2019)

I just got this offer in my email inbox!!   I have been wanting to try the Hyatt, but am already scheduled to go for a week in November at the Westin Kaanapali villas.  I would love the tire them end to end.   What kind of difficulty was had booking the desired week/days?   I'll be making my calls and trying to nail it down, but getting the two weeks together may be difficult at best.  I may just save the Hyatt for January.     Any suggestions?


----------



## bdh (Mar 9, 2019)

Just read an online article regarding the HKB property and sales presentation.

https://willrunformiles.boardingare...resentation-at-the-maui-hyatt-residence-club/


----------



## a1000monkeys (Mar 10, 2019)

I got this offer too but there are no rooms available to book.  I called and they said they haven't released any inventory for the offer.  Seems like someone screwed up.  I'm not buying it until I know I can go.

We did the offer a few years ago and it was $1595 back then.  No rental car but I think it came with 10,000 Hyatt points and free valet parking.  My wife got the offer the first time.  I'm surprised I got it and that it is actually a better deal.  Hopefully they will release inventory so I can book something before I decide to buy.  Definitely nicest timeshare unit I have stayed in.

Our timeshare presentation dragged on way too long though.  About 2.5 hours.  This time I'll set a timer.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Mar 10, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I took advantage of this a few years ago and didn't think I would see another.
> 
> $995 for 5 nights in a 2BR including a rental car and 7000 Hyatt hotel points.
> 
> I jumped on it immediately. We love this property.



Were you able to book a room?  When I called there were no rooms available for any dates.


----------



## melissy123 (Mar 10, 2019)

I called something like 15 times to get the booking. At one point they said inventory will open up June 2018 for 2019 reservation.  That was back in April of 2018. When I called back in mid-May of 2018, suddenly 2019 dates were available but my dates were gone (for DH birthday in early February).  Had to take what was left at that time to be able to get something.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 11, 2019)

a1000monkeys said:


> Were you able to book a room?  When I called there were no rooms available for any dates.



Yeah, no problem in October. I added it on to a Hawaii trip I already had planned.


----------



## a1000monkeys (Mar 11, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> Yeah, no problem in October. I added it on to a Hawaii trip I already had planned.



You must have booked the moment you got the offer.  I got through today after being on hold for 20 minutes and got a guy who sounded like he hated his job.  Said all inventory available was snapped up the day the offer went out.  He said they expect to release more inventory this summer but I'm not going to buy the certificate with no guarantee I can use it.  I have kids in school so I don't have a ton of flexibility and we are already booked for the Big Island this summer.  Bummer.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 11, 2019)

a1000monkeys said:


> You must have booked the moment you got the offer.  I got through today after being on hold for 20 minutes and got a guy who sounded like he hated his job.  Said all inventory available was snapped up the day the offer went out.  He said they expect to release more inventory this summer but I'm not going to buy the certificate with no guarantee I can use it.  I have kids in school so I don't have a ton of flexibility and we are already booked for the Big Island this summer.  Bummer.



You are correct. I called immediately. I tried to attach it to my Hawaii trip in April but they had nothing so I asked about October and they had it.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 11, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> You are correct. I called immediately. I tried to attach it to my Hawaii trip in April but they had nothing so I asked about October and they had it.



I guess my odds of getting an offer as a non-owner are nonexistent now. We used to get quite a few of these ...


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 11, 2019)

zentraveler said:


> I guess my odds of getting an offer as a non-owner are nonexistent now. We used to get quite a few of these ...



I'm not a Hyatt owner. I got a similar offer two years ago and took advantage of it but didn't buy anything on the tour. I was surprised to see it again at an even lower price.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 11, 2019)

DW received the offer.  But when she tried to reserve five nights, the only availability was April 20 or 21.  No other choices.  So a "no go" for us.  Too bad.


----------



## zentraveler (Mar 11, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I'm not a Hyatt owner. I got a similar offer two years ago and took advantage of it but didn't buy anything on the tour. I was surprised to see it again at an even lower price.



 I think we got the last one about 3 years ago and went by myself so no questions about doing the presentation. I used to get them much more frequently.


----------



## Moparman42 (Mar 12, 2019)

so, I called on the offer and there are no available dates in the system for the offer.  so I can't book it.  I asked about booking out as far as January 2020 and they said those dates MAY be available later in the year, and I could put the 500 down to lock in the deal for 12 months.  But there was no guarantee of any kind that there would be any availability opening up, especially for my desired travel dates..   So, what was the point of the offer if there are no dates available and they can;t guarantee ANY would be available, even after I paid a 500 dollar deposit?    Great planning Hyatt guys!   Guess I'll stick with my Westins for now.   FYI to those that may have gotten this offer as well.


----------

